# How do you know if fin rot is healing?



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Just wondering a general timeframe of how long it takes. Spice has fin rot and I've been doing 100% water changes every day + aquarium salt, and it's been 5 days so far. While he IS more active, his fins look the same, though not getting worse. How long does it take to show signs of recovery? Thanks.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I usually start to see re-growth within 4-5 days and full regrowth depending on why it happened in the first place and how much fin damage can take months.
Sometimes the fin will not look the same or be the same color.
Keep up with the daily water changes and salt for at least 10 day and then change to daily to every-other day 100% water changes, you want to prevent secondary infection.
If in 10 days it is not better or it start to get worse you may want to do a broad spectrum antibiotic, I don't use them due to their harshness..... so I can't advise.


----------

